# Macintosh Plus Rom ... ?



## maccatalan (Apr 7, 2005)

Hello.

I have a few Mac Plus, some SE, a few SE/30, Classic, Classic Color, etc.

I have all these macs, but in France.
Right now I am a student in the USA and I am quite far from my old beloved Macs.

Because I am so far, I cannot do anything about the ROM and nostalgia is there: I would like to play Shufflepuck.

Since I cannot extract the ROM by-myself I tried to find some to download over the internet. But no one is to be found. If one of you (if you have such a ROM file) could --please-- send it to me, that would be very nice.

Thank you,
Pierre.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 8, 2005)

In plain English are you looking for the game? 

http://free-game-downloads.mosw.com/abandonware/pc/arcade_action/games_s_sh/shufflepuck_cafe.html

http://dorando.emuverse.com/html/shufflepuck-cafe.html


----------



## maccatalan (Apr 8, 2005)

In "plain english" I am not looking for the game. In "plain english" here is what I wrote: "If one of you (if you have such a ROM file) could --please-- send it to me, that would be very nice." You will notice that I am talking about the ROM file itself.

But never mind.
I finally was able to find some roms to download. The trick was to look for "vMac.ROM" on google instead of "Macintosh Plus + ROM".

Here is the link that helped me:
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Bit/6458/vMac.html

thank you,
have a good day,
Pierre.


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 9, 2005)

emulator - I am sorry. My brain must have been very tired.


----------



## maccatalan (Apr 9, 2005)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> I am sorry. My brain must have been very tired.



You're fine, I suppose I could say the same about myself and my brain. ;-) 
Thank you.


----------

